# Is it possible to walk to Villa Doria Pamphilii safely?



## mefoster (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello all,

A question to which the answer is probably no: is it possible to get to Park Villa Doria Pamphilii from the north side (St Peter's / Vatican area) WITHOUT needing to walk along the shoulder of a road past fast-moving traffic?

Best option I've found so far is Via delle Fornaci, but even that involves a short stint through what's essentially a tunnel walking beside traffic.Via Leone XIII was worse, had to find my way around what was essentially a motorway interchange. 

Any suggestions welcome ...


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

If you don't mind the walk then yes.

Go down either Via Gregorio or Aurelia before turning south. It's not the short route but you should have a sidewalk on both sides of the street for most of it.


----------

